# Meet Deep Thought, Forty-two and the 13 unnamed ratlets



## cadeness (Oct 1, 2008)

*This is Forty-two:*










*This is Deep Thought (in a bowl):*









*
Here they are cuddling:*









*The cage:*








Pan: Somewhere in there, there is a nest full of babies and forty-two nursing them
1st floor: Food and water
2nd floor: The dish is the digging hole full of dirt and some random tiny plants, there's also a few rocks and a rope (that I made) to chew on.
3rd floor: Deep Thought's lair....
Soon to be added: Hanging hammock with two levels and a bungee toy with a bell (Forty-two REALLY likes bells)

*Forty-two was pregnant when I got her and had 13 babies:*




























*To those who are curious:* I plan I keeping 3 babies and getting the rest good homes. Some may have to return to the store where I got their mother and her cage mate though.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

So cute!! Sad to take them to a pet store though! I know you probably will, but make sure and try REAL hard to find them homes without resorting to the pet store first. Pet stores are not so nice to our precious ratties! Beautiful babes though!! Go HitchHiker's!!!!


----------



## cadeness (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah it's really sad, I know the day I bring them there I'll probably cry...

I have a few friends...like 3 who are interested in pairs so that takes care of 6 right there. Then I'm keeping 3 so...9. That leaves 4. 

I really wish I could just keep them all 

And yay! You got the name reference!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

So I take it your girl got preggy at the petstore? I would advise keeping all girls then from your litter. Its just easier to have same-sex households.

Adorable babies, I love black hoodies and black berks and PEW's!!!


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

cadeness said:


> And yay! You got the name reference!


Yeah, this is that other Hitchhiker nerd...lol


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Very cute!
Jess x


----------



## tiffrobbins (Sep 5, 2008)

"Take his brain!"
lol-Perfect names!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG I love Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy! Will you have a Trillian? :lol: A Fenchurch maybe?  [If you haven't read the book series you won't get the last reference...]


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't read Hitchhiker's since I was a teenager - want to buy a copy NOW!

I can't believe all those babies actually fitted in your girl


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

OMG!! I wish I could just spoil those babies!! They're so precious!


----------

